# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Dit ben ik

## janny koorn

Ik ben een jonge vrouw van 65 jaar en heb de diagnose NET-kanker (Neuro Endocriene Tumor). Sinds dec. 2013 aan de eveolimus in een studie. Heb erge pijn in mijn benen (zijkant onderbenen). Denk dat het bij de ziekte hoort maar wil er toch graag meer over weten.

----------

